# It appears



## Madsnooker (Apr 17, 2017)

Brendan Cox may, in fact, pick the Buckeyes sometime this week, or on Sunday after his UGA visit? That is what some experts are saying after his visit this past weekend, in which his mother loved. Apparently, when he visited a few months ago he told his Mom that is where he wants to go. She was skeptical and decided to go with him on this visit and fell in love with the place? If he makes his decision during this week he will be all Buckeye. If he decides to do it on Sunday after the UGA visit Saturday, then who knows.

If he picks the Buckeyes, that will be 7 of the top 10 recruits in Ga, that have committed elsewhere(OSU x2, Clemson x2, ND, FSU, PSU). The pups are going to have to clean that up a bunch if they are ever going to get over the hump?


----------



## tcward (Apr 17, 2017)

Who??? and......










Who cares...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Brendan Cox may, in fact, pick the Buckeyes sometime this week, or on Sunday after his UGA visit? That is what some experts are saying after his visit this past weekend, in which his mother loved. Apparently, when he visited a few months ago he told his Mom that is where he wants to go. She was skeptical and decided to go with him on this visit and fell in love with the place? If he makes his decision during this week he will be all Buckeye. If he decides to do it on Sunday after the UGA visit Saturday, then who knows.
> 
> If he picks the Buckeyes, that will be 7 of the top 10 recruits in Ga, that have committed elsewhere(OSU x2, Clemson x2, ND, FSU, PSU). The pups are going to have to clean that up a bunch if they are ever going to get over the hump?




I think Kirby knows what he's doing with recruiting.. Results were in last years class.. 

You are just trolling..


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think Kirby knows what he's doing with recruiting.. Results were in last years class..
> 
> You are just trolling..



Kirby did have a great class last year. I really wasn't trolling as I was surprised to see how top guys in ga had committed elsewhere at this point?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Kirby did have a great class last year. I really wasn't trolling as I was surprised to see how top guys in ga had committed elsewhere at this point?



Look at their positions.. Those top guys are going to start on other teams. We'll be alright.. Kirby is as good as a recruiter as Urban..


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

tcward said:


> Who??? and......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is on of the top defensive ends in the country out of ga. But if you really don't know who he is and you truly don't care then I'm guessing you don't follow uga very closely?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look at their positions.. Those top guys are going to start on other teams. We'll be alright.. Kirby is as good as a recruiter as Urban..



Ok


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok



And our top players are QB's... They don't even want to try and compete with Eason and Fromm..The top 2 are going to start at OSU and Clemson.. Wouldn't even get the nod here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And our top players are QB's... They don't even want to try and compete with Eason and Fromm..The top 2 are going to start at OSU and Clemson.. Wouldn't even get the nod here.



Yea ok

Apparently you pup fans are good with being mediocre, but as my previous reply ok


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope for your sake Slayer, Kirby has a better year this year than last because if not, I smell a Brady Home 2.0!!! Great recruiting but can't get it done on the field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I hope for your sake Slayer, Kirby has a better year this year than last because if not, I smell a Brady Home 2.0!!! Great recruiting but can't get it done on the field.



Come on Snook... Even you've said it usually takes 3 years to get a system in place. Kirby will be fine. I expect to see improvement this season for sure. He's stacking the lineman up with big kids and that was our biggest struggle last year. Only time will tell but he's putting good players on the field and make's Richt look like a rookie when it comes to recruiting. I'm not a bandwagon fan and I'm certainly not going to hold his feet to the fire right now. We had a junk O line and a true freshman at QB last season. If there aren't a lot of improvements this season then I might be skeptical but for now, I'm happy right where we are. We are pointing in the right direction and coming off our best recruiting class and signed the biggest lineman ever.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 18, 2017)

Go Buckeyes


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Snook... Even you've said it usually takes 3 years to get a system in place. Kirby will be fine. I expect to see improvement this season for sure. He's stacking the lineman up with big kids and that was our biggest struggle last year. Only time will tell but he's putting good players on the field and make's Richt look like a rookie when it comes to recruiting. I'm not a bandwagon fan and I'm certainly not going to hold his feet to the fire right now. We had a junk O line and a true freshman at QB last season. If there aren't a lot of improvements this season then I might be skeptical but for now, I'm happy right where we are. We are pointing in the right direction and coming off our best recruiting class and signed the biggest lineman ever.



I don't disagree with anything you said. BUT, the jury is still out at this point and was the basis of my previous comment.

And by the way, Kirby will recruit Emory Jones until the bitter end and he said as much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't disagree with anything you said. BUT, the jury is still out at this point and was the basis of my previous comment.
> 
> And by the way, Kirby will recruit Emory Jones until the bitter end and he said as much.



Which means we aren't out as far as Emory is concerned..


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which means we aren't out as far as Emory is concerned..



Actually, are far as Emory is concerned, the pups are out!!! Kirby is just hoping a few bread crumbs leads him to the bakery!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually, are far as Emory is concerned, the pups are out!!! Kirby is just hoping a few bread crumbs leads him to the bakery!!!



We've got Fromm so I'm not too concerned..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've got Fromm so I'm not too concerned..



Snook just talkin' Yankee trash is all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 18, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Snook just talkin' Yankee trash is all.



stirring the pot but we all know Kirby is the real deal when it matters late. Think we have been 3 and 9 class rank wise so far. We are also suddenly deep with 2 complete offensive lines, a ton of DL and DE's...that could explain some early interest elsewhere.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Snook just talkin' Yankee trash is all.



Slayer looking like that big ole goliath with that big hook in his mouth!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 18, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> stirring the pot but we all know Kirby is the real deal when it matters late. Think we have been 3 and 9 class rank wise so far. We are also suddenly deep with 2 complete offensive lines, a ton of DL and DE's...that could explain some early interest elsewhere.



I'm having a little fun with slayer but I am serious about alot of what I said. 

Regardless of you pup fans perception of my comments, I like them and have always pulled for them. Kirby has done a great job recruiting so far but he has to also get the majority of the top guys in ga. Also, I watched many games last year and his coaching didnt impress me. But it's also not fair to make an accurate assessment after one season. 

I guess my point is, Meyer came into the OSU job with a team that went 6-7 and was the most loses in 100years. I could have made all the same excuses about osu as far as depth etc that was used for Kirby last year had Meyer not done well his first season. Meyer took that same team and went undefeated. In other words, Meyer came into a team that was a mess, subpar talent, and got the maximum out of them. Did Kirby do that last year, and is he capable of doing that going forward, I truly don't know?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer looking like that big ole goliath with that big hook in his mouth!!!!



Come on Snook... I pointed it out in post #3.. If anyone took the bait, you did... You've posted more today than you have in how long?

Like I said.. Kirby is a better recruiter than Urban.. That was post 5!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm having a little fun with slayer but I am serious about alot of what I said.
> 
> Regardless of you pup fans perception of my comments, I like them and have always pulled for them. Kirby has done a great job recruiting so far but he has to also get the majority of the top guys in ga. Also, I watched many games last year and his coaching didnt impress me. But it's also not fair to make an accurate assessment after one season.
> 
> I guess my point is, Meyer came into the OSU job with a team that went 6-7 and was the most loses in 100years. I could have made all the same excuses about osu as far as depth etc that was used for Kirby last year had Meyer not done well his first season. Meyer took that same team and went undefeated. In other words, Meyer came into a team that was a mess, subpar talent, and got the maximum out of them. Did Kirby do that last year, and is he capable of doing that going forward, I truly don't know?



I think you are trying to justify and/or divert the fact OSU was shut out. They had no place playing Clemson and it showed.. Talk about coaching.. OSU didn't lose.. It was the most embarrassing performance from any team going back to the BCS and you know it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

And I stuck up for OSU, getting in the playoffs. After that performance, I felt like a chick being represented by the DA in Tallahassee!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

It was as embarrassing as a Vol player would feel in a spelling bee..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

Or a Vol in a math quiz..


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are trying to justify and/or divert the fact OSU was shut out. They had no place playing Clemson and it showed.. Talk about coaching.. OSU didn't lose.. It was the most embarrassing performance from any team going back to the BCS and you know it!!



Sorry but I thought I started this thread?lol

I've not diverted anything? Sounds like you agree with my thoughts on to many top recruits going elsewhere and my thoughts on Kirbys coaching so far and that's why YOU are diverting into topics that have nothing to do with the TOPIC at hand!!!!

It feels like a conversation with my 18year old son when I let him know about something he did wrong and he diverts to something he doesn't like that I do?lol he actually very good at that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree with everything you said about vols fans!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Sorry but I thought I started this thread?lol
> 
> I've not diverted anything? Sounds like you agree with my thoughts on to many top recruits going elsewhere and my thoughts on Kirbys coaching so far and that's why YOU are diverting into topics that have nothing to do with the TOPIC at hand!!!!
> 
> It feels like a conversation with my 18year old son when I let him know about something he did wrong and he diverts to something he doesn't like that I do?lol he actually very good at that.



Yeah, you started the thread and I called you a troll in the 2nd post! 

Man, it's slow in here..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I agree with everything you said about vols fans!!!



slayer is right. vols are putrid, evil scum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey, at least a Gator hung himself last night.. That was a win..


----------



## bullgator (Apr 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey, at least a Gator hung himself last night.. That was a win..



I'm hurt.......I need a safe space


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you started the thread and I called you a troll in the 2nd post!
> 
> Man, it's slow in here..



Yes it's very slow!!! If not for you and I jawing back and forth this place would not have any hits.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes it's very slow!!! If not for you and I jawing back and forth this place would not have any hits.



That's why I'm stirring up trouble in the deer hunting, fishing and political forums....


----------



## elfiii (Apr 19, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm having a little fun with slayer but I am serious about alot of what I said.
> 
> Regardless of you pup fans perception of my comments, I like them and have always pulled for them. Kirby has done a great job recruiting so far but he has to also get the majority of the top guys in ga. Also, I watched many games last year and his coaching didnt impress me. But it's also not fair to make an accurate assessment after one season.
> 
> I guess my point is, Meyer came into the OSU job with a team that went 6-7 and was the most loses in 100years. I could have made all the same excuses about osu as far as depth etc that was used for Kirby last year had Meyer not done well his first season. Meyer took that same team and went undefeated. In other words, Meyer came into a team that was a mess, subpar talent, and got the maximum out of them. Did Kirby do that last year, and is he capable of doing that going forward, I truly don't know?



Meyer went to tOSU with head coaching experience and good talent. Smart has no HC experience. That being said he is a recruiting monster, he has the killer instinct and he was brought along by Saban and "The Process". Whether that translates into a winning HC remains to be seen but I would rather have CKS than all the wannabes out there looking for a job that have already been through the ringer several times and couldn't produce regardless of where they were.

Mark Richt was good at recruiting outstanding position players. The Not For Long is full of them. Where he was lacking was on the meat and potato positions and our O line has been a testament to that. It doesn't matter how deep you stack your O backfield if every time they get the rock they hit a brick wall at the line of scrimmage and go nowhere.

Smart has stacked our team with talent at every position and we have depth. His success is going to depend on his strategery but mostly on his coordinators. If they can't coach up the talent and get 110% out of them every Saturday in the Fall we will continue to be the team that never reached its' potential.

If he is successful GA HS playuhs will be standing in line to play for the Dawgs. He might snag some kids from Ohio too and slicker Meyer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Meyer went to tOSU with head coaching experience and good talent. Smart has no HC experience. That being said he is a recruiting monster, he has the killer instinct and he was brought along by Saban and "The Process". Whether that translates into a winning HC remains to be seen but I would rather have CKS than all the wannabes out there looking for a job that have already been through the ringer several times and couldn't produce regardless of where they were.
> 
> Mark Richt was good at recruiting outstanding position players. The Not For Long is full of them. Where he was lacking was on the meat and potato positions and our O line has been a testament to that. It doesn't matter how deep you stack your O backfield if every time they get the rock they hit a brick wall at the line of scrimmage and go nowhere.
> 
> ...



Again, I agree with most of your comments and already said he is a great recruiter. I don't think he is as good as Meyer and Saban yet recruiting but he is on his way. Keep in mind, Meyer went into Texas last year and got their top 3 players, went into Fl and got 2 stud 5*s, and went into California and took their top 5star lineman. What will get him to the level Meyer and Saban are at, is winning on top of the recruiting!!!! AND AGAIN, that is not proven yet. Thats all I have said, but it seems you and Slayer say the same thing but with a twist to look as though you are not agreeing with me?

I will also add, Meyer did not inherit a very talented team although he did have a talented QB in Miller. Even after his first season, when they went undefeated, there were not many kids that went to the NFL. That started Meyers third year at OSU with all of his recruits. What Meyer did do, was take an average team and got them to run thru a wall for him. You probably didn't follow OSU closely that year(lol) but I did obviously, and I watched in amazement, as I had just watched that same group look terrible the year before. Could Smart have done the same thing with that same group, I don't know, but what I saw from him last year, I have my doubts. Again, not fair but just my perception.

My honest take on him is, he will succeed at UGA, but it will be a little longer, than say Meyer or Saban did when they arrived at Bama and OSU, because of the fact he has not been a head coach before, and he will have some learning curves to maneuver. I think we saw some of that during the season last year. I think the future is bright at UGA but I could also be wrong? In the next 24 months we will know the answer!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 19, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats all I have said, but it seems you and Slayer say the same thing but with a twist to look as though you are not agreeing with me?



No. I was making counterpoints about the contrast between Meyer and Smart. Meyer had head coaching experience when he went to OSU. Smart had none when he came here. There is a world of difference there.



Madsnooker said:


> Could Smart have done the same thing with that same group, I don't know, but what I saw from him last year, I have my doubts. Again, not fair but just my perception.



I doubt it because of my above point.



Madsnooker said:


> My honest take on him is, he will succeed at UGA, but it will be a little longer, than say Meyer or Saban did when they arrived at Bama and OSU, because of the fact he has not been a head coach before, and he will have some learning curves to maneuver. I think we saw some of that during the season last year. I think the future is bright at UGA but I could also be wrong? In the next 24 months we will know the answer!!!



My honest take on him is maybe he will succeed. The leap from being a defensive coordinator to a head coach is a big leap. Some coaches do it with dash and elan'. Other coaches have to work at it a while by trial and error. Lots of other good coaches at the coordinator level can't make the leap at all.

I expect to see marked improvement in all phases of the game this year. 7-5 would be a fail with the exception of a shaky start but a strong finish against the meat of the schedule. 8-4 would be a disappointing achievement of realistic expectations. 9-3 would be a good year. 10-2 would be a wild success. The schedule favors an 8-4 finish, even odds.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 19, 2017)

I think Meyer has his own proven system. Smart is probably still trying  to make a Saban influenced system work while he developes his own at UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2017)

I have no Idea what kind of coach Kirby will end up being, but if he fails, it will not be because he got out recruited. The last thing he needed right now was another QB. I would say he pretty much got the key pieces he wanted. If he fails it will not be because he got out recruited by the likes of Meyer.


----------



## Showtime (Apr 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I stuck up for OSU, getting in the playoffs. *After that performance, I felt like a chick being represented by the DA in Tallahassee!*



And there goes my coffee onto my computer screen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't think he is as good as Meyer and Saban yet recruiting but he is on his way.



Why was his last class ranked higher than Meyer's?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> No. I was making counterpoints about the contrast between Meyer and Smart. Meyer had head coaching experience when he went to OSU. Smart had none when he came here. There is a world of difference there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dawgs will win it all Thug.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why was his last class ranked higher than Meyer's?



No, but he has recruited well enough that if he can win the sec cg and get in playoffs he will at least be on his way. Not there yet, but on his way!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dawgs will win it all Thug.



Don't you need to go get some new low profiles for yo shawt or something thug?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> No, but he has recruited well enough that if he can win the sec cg and get in playoffs he will at least be on his way. Not there yet, but on his way!!!



Either way, we'll be better off with Richt not around.. That I do believe!

And why do we have to win the SEC CG?? OSU didn't win their conference..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Don't you need to go get some new low profiles for yo shawt or something thug?



yeah i need some; but my supplier spotandstalk is still on vacation. i spotted him just last week in new orleans. (see avatar).


----------



## Showtime (Apr 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And why do we have to win the SEC CG?? OSU didn't win their conference..


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Either way, we'll be better off with Richt not around.. That I do believe!
> 
> And why do we have to win the SEC CG?? OSU didn't win their conference..



Thats a good point!!!


----------



## scooty006 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cox only went up to Ohio on a mission to flip Emory Jones, just wait


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats a good point!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2017)

UT beat us out on most of the 3 stars.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> UT beat us out on most of the 3 stars.



The sorry Vols beat out a lot of teams in 3 *'s... But then again, who was actually going after them?

Vols suck! And so does Ohio State... Team's that end in state are just a step ahead of the Vols. Our 1st game is against App State.. I wonder how good they are compared to Ohio State? How about Georgia State..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2017)

daily volbuckeyesux.


----------

